# Solo root puede acceder a partición XFS [SOLUCIONADO]

## carlos.gentoo

Recientemente me he decidido a probar el sistema de archivos XFS. Dispongo de 3 discos duros. En uno tengo todo el sistema Gentoo con ext4. El segundo es en el que he creado el sistema XFS, en principio sin problema.

Una vez creado, como root, volqué a esta partición contenido de otro disco extraible. Una vez volcada, cambié el propietario y grupo, para que usuarios normales puedan acceder a ella.

En KDE (Dolphin), como usuario normal, me detecta la partición, pero no me deja acceder, me da error de permiso denegado (en el 3er disco dipongo de una partición NTFS a la que accedo correctamente). Sólo si hago un 'kdesu Dolphin' puedo acceder al contenido.

Entonce añadí la siguiente línea a /etc/fstab para intentar que se montara automáticamente:

```
/dev/sdb2     /home/multimedia     xfs     defaults,user     0 3
```

En KDE, con Dolphin, los resultados son los mismos, me detecta la partición pero no puedo acceder si no es con usuario root.

Fuera de KDE, desde consola, pasa lo mismo: si intento acceder a /home/multimedia con cualquier usuario que no sea root me da el error de permiso denegado.

Puedo montar la partición como usuario normal, pero ni siquiera así puedo acceder a ella.

¿Alguna idea? ¿Hay alguna consideración específica de XFS a tener en cuenta?Last edited by carlos.gentoo on Mon Sep 17, 2012 11:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cohone

Pues no se... te acordaste de cambiar los permisos y el propietario al propio  /home/multimedia?

----------

## carlos.gentoo

Gracias por responder cohone.

 *cohone wrote:*   

> Pues no se... te acordaste de cambiar los permisos y el propietario al propio  /home/multimedia?

 

Si. De hecho, he comprobado que antes de montar la partición los usuarios pueden acceder a /home/multimedia sin problemas, crear directorios, etc... Cuando monto la partición dejan de poder acceder.

Los permisos sobre los contenidos de la partición son iguales a los del propio /home/multimedia (también deberían poder acceder sin problemas).

También he ejecutado xfs_check y xfs_repair sobre la partición, por si acaso, pero no me reporta ningún problema...

----------

## Arctic

 *carlos.gentoo wrote:*   

> Gracias por responder cohone.
> 
>  *cohone wrote:*   Pues no se... te acordaste de cambiar los permisos y el propietario al propio  /home/multimedia? 
> 
> Si. De hecho, he comprobado que antes de montar la partición los usuarios pueden acceder a /home/multimedia sin problemas, crear directorios, etc... Cuando monto la partición dejan de poder acceder.
> ...

 

Que los usuarios puedan acceder al punto de montaje no quiere decir que tengan permisos para acceder al volumen que se monta posteriormente ,lo que tienes que hacer es un:

```
chown -R nombredelusuario /directorios a los que quiers dar permisos de acceso
```

y con eso ya deberias poder hacer lo que quieras ,compureba que tengas permisos de escritura y lectura.

Salu2

----------

## cohone

 *carlos.gentoo wrote:*   

> Gracias por responder cohone.
> 
>  *cohone wrote:*   Pues no se... te acordaste de cambiar los permisos y el propietario al propio  /home/multimedia? 
> 
> Si. De hecho, he comprobado que antes de montar la partición los usuarios pueden acceder a /home/multimedia sin problemas, crear directorios, etc... Cuando monto la partición dejan de poder acceder.
> ...

 

Es que tienes que cambiar los permisos después de montar la partición, échale un vistazo.

----------

## carlos.gentoo

Los permisos ya los había cambiado y eran correctos (según lo que me dice el comando 'ls -altr', tanto el propietario, el grupo, como los permisos son correctos, tanto en el punto de montaje, como en los contenidos, antes de montar la partición, y después de montarla). Por si acaso los he vuelto a cambiar, pero nada... he probado con otros usuarios/grupos y nada...he quitado la línea del fstab y monto la partición de forma manual, y nada...

He hecho otra prueba. En el mismo disco tenía otra partición pequeña. La he formateado como XFS y la he montado de la misma manera que hacía (de forma manual) con /dev/sdb2 ... y esta si que funciona correctamente.

Finalmente he creado un pequeño script de test para que veáis mejor lo que pasa. El script es éste:

```

#!/bin/bash

set -v

sudo mount -t xfs /dev/sdb1 /home/multimedia

sudo chown root:familia /home/multimedia

sudo chmod g+w /home/multimedia

cd /home/multimedia

mkdir /home/multimedia/bórrame

rmdir /home/multimedia/bórrame

cd ~

sudo umount /home/multimedia

sudo mount -t xfs /dev/sdb2 /home/multimedia

sudo chown root:familia /home/multimedia

sudo chmod g+w /home/multimedia

cd /home/multimedia

mkdir /home/multimedia/bórrame

rmdir /home/multimedia/bórrame

cd ~

sudo umount /home/multimedia

```

Y el resultado de ejecutarlo...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  $ ./test_xfs.sh 
> 
> sudo mount -t xfs /dev/sdb1 /home/multimedia
> ...

 

En principio, la única diferencia entre ambas particiones es el tamaño ( sdb1 tiene 2Gb y sdb2 tiene unos 460 Gb), y que en sdb2 copié el contenido de un disco duro externo.

----------

## Arctic

Explícate mejor porque por lo que escribes parece que solo has cambiado los permisos al directorio ya que no veo el recursivo por ningun lado y debes de modificar todo el arbol de lo que esté dentro de la partición, además deberias usar :

```
familia:familia 
```

en vez de 

```
root:familia
```

ya que sino el propietario sigue siendo root ,lo único que varia es el grupo.

en el kernel revisa las etiquetas de XFS en filesystems a ver si están todas marcadas.

Al fstab no hace falta tocarlo, solo que especifique la particion con el sistema de archivos y listo.

Salu2

----------

## carlos.gentoo

 *Arctic wrote:*   

> Explícate mejor porque por lo que escribes parece que solo has cambiado los permisos al directorio ya que no veo el recursivo por ningun lado y debes de modificar todo el arbol de lo que esté dentro de la partición, además deberias usar :
> 
> ```
> familia:familia 
> ```
> ...

 

El recursivo lo hice cuando copié el contenido, no lo he incluído en el test porque hay 400 Gb de archivos y se tira bastante tiempo.

De todas formas no acabo de entender que sea necesario el recursivo para acceder al directorio, no estoy intentando acceder al contenido, si tengo permisos de escritura en el directorio, debería ser suficiente para crear un subdirectoro ¿no? 

Fíjate que hago exactamente lo mismo con la partición sdb1 y ahí si que funciona como yo espero: doy permisos de escritura en /home/multimedia (sin ningún recursivo tampoco), y me deja acceder, crear directorios y borrarlos.

Sobre los propietarios que he puesto, lo que persigo es que sean los usuarios del grupo 'familia' (familia no es un usuario, es un grupo) los que puedan acceder a la partición. Por eso añado el 'chmod g+w /home/multimedia' (el usuario con el que ejecuto el script pertenece al grupo familia). Entonces, da igual quién sea el propietario del archivo ¿no? mientras quién intente acceder sea del grupo familia poder acceder... al menos, de nuevo, eso sucede con la partición sdb1.

De todas formas he hecho la misma prueba con 'usr1:familia', con 'usr1:usr1' (siendo usr1 el mismo que ejecuta el script) y da igual, el resultado es el mismo.

----------

## Arctic

 *carlos.gentoo wrote:*   

>  *Arctic wrote:*   Explícate mejor porque por lo que escribes parece que solo has cambiado los permisos al directorio ya que no veo el recursivo por ningun lado y debes de modificar todo el arbol de lo que esté dentro de la partición, además deberias usar :
> 
> ```
> familia:familia 
> ```
> ...

 

El recursivo te lo comenté pensando que tenias un arbol de directorios y que querias aplicar el mismo patron de UID y GID a todos los archivos, por ejemplo para crear una partición /home a un usuario, de ahi que escribiese la misma UID y GID.

Para leer el directorio con pertenecer al grupo y  tener permisos de lectura ya está.

```
chmod g+r
```

¿te refieres a eso? 

Salu2

----------

## quilosaq

¿Y si muestras los permisos del directorio antes y después de montar?

```
ls -lhd /home/multimedia
```

----------

## cohone

No se qué es lo que le pasa a esa partición, pero por si acaso estuviera usando alguna acl, podrías echar un vistazo al comando getfacl /home/multimedia a ver que sale

----------

## carlos.gentoo

Ya he encontrado el problema y era, tal como decíais, un tema de permisos. Supongo que demasiado tiempo usando interfaces gráficas, y se me olvidó por completo que para acceder a un directorio, aparte de permisos de lectura es necesario también el permiso de ejecución.

Muchas gracias a todos por ayudarme. 

Creo que volveré a molestaros pronto, tengo un problemilla con digikam y su base de datos en un directorio con acentos que tiene pinta que no voy a ser capaz de solucionarlo yo solo...

----------

